# Modern Arnis Seminar in Kansas



## Andrew Evans (Mar 18, 2004)

JUNE 5th-6th
MARPPIO MODERN ARNIS 2-DAY SEMINAR

2-day event with Dr. Remy Presas and other MARPPIO instructors in Topeka, Kansas. See http://hokkien.uuft.org/kansas2004.doc for information and registration or contact Andrew Evans at 785-213-1576.

In the evenings after training, Ill probably show folks what good midwestern barbeque tastes like. Maybe we'll also check out some real Kansas City blues. The Heartland will never be the same!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 18, 2004)

Good Luck, and keep us posted on significat dates such as early registration deadlines or hotel information.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 18, 2004)

I haven't finished all my research yet but a couple of good affordable hotels include the Super 8 Motel, Motel 6, Days Inn and Regency Inn & Suites (ad claims to have rates as low as $35). 

We also have Best Western (I can mail anyone the 15% off coupon found in the phone book), Holiday Inn, and Capitol Plaza (super nice but pricey). Topeka has over 150,000 people and there are lots of choices in food and lodging. 

Please stay tuned and I figure out more.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 22, 2004)

Cost of Seminar:  The cost is $130 for 2 days. If you preregister, see www.TopekaKarate.com , before April 30th, it's only $110.

Travel:  I love road trips, especially in the Midwest where highways are not as congested as in other areas of the country. However, someone coming all the way from one of the coasts should fly into KCI. Kansas City International is only 60-70 miles from here. I can try to arrange for someone to pick you up.

More Lodging Info:  The Midwest Travel Buddy, see http://mwtravelbuddy.com/kansas.htm , has specials as low as $35 for 1-2 people in 1 bed and $45 for 2-4 people in 2 beds.
The American Travel Services Guide, see http://atsicoupons.com/coupons.asp?City=Topeka&Submit=GO!&State=KS , and U.S. Travel Guide Coupons, see http://www.roomsaver.com/coupon_search.php?state=KS , also has great deals.

Topeka has lots of choices in food and lodging. (Okay, we'll lacking in great ethnic food but the barbeque is great, as farms and meat packing plants are located throughout the state.)


----------

